#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Победа над Марой" Пабонгка ринпоче. Полная садхана Одиночного Ямантаки

## Еше Нинбо

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу:
Кьябдже Пабонгка Ринпоче 
Победа над Марой. Обширная садхана славного Бхагавана Экавиры Ваджрного Ямантаки, предназначенная для ежедневной практики начинающих 
Полная садхана Одиночного Ямантаки.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я вам могу дать его садхану ну сами знаете кого  :Big Grin:

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Тут призывали некоторые граждане не читать книг геше Келсанга Гьяцо даже по Махаяне, так как он сами-знаете-кто (вдруг подцепишь какую-то "связь" и наступить тебе чума прямо в этом и следующих перерождениях)...

А как быть с трудами Побонки в этом контексте?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из журнала Буддизм России:
..."Приводим по этому поводу выдержку из интервью Его Св. Далай-ламы в США осенью 1998 г. 
"В отношении Догьяла (Шугдэна) – хорошо, что вы уделили этому внимание. Я принял такое решение, поскольку эта практика остаётся противоречивой на протяжении более чем трёхсот лет, со времён 5-ого Далай-ламы. В случае Кьябчже Пабонки Ринпоче, это был настоящий лама и великий обладатель учений Ламрима и Лочжонг. Также и Кьябчже Тричжанг Ринпоче, один из моих коренных учителей, был действительно несомненным Учителем. Но в отношении поклонения Шугдэну практика этих лам полностью была иной, так как они предпринимали это с духовной верой. Тем не менее, их ученики и последователи не обладают такими духовными реализациями и стандартами, которыми обладали их учителя, и доверяются обычному гневному мирскому духу, подчиняя себя ему физически и ментально. Это противоречит основным принципам буддизма самого по себе и, в частности, традициям великого ламы Цонкапы и его духовных сыновей. ...Во-вторых, совершенно ясно, что этот дух находится в конфликте с тибетским правительством. Отвлекитесь от остального. Во время, когда 13-ый Далай-лама отошёл в иной мир, именно Шугдэн, и только он, среди всего населения, людского и божественного, приветствовал это. Это ясно отмечено в биографии Кьябчже Пабонки Римпоче.
Из недавних расследований индийской полиции весьма очевидно, что монахи из монастыря Сэра Мэ и некоторые монахи из Дома Доканг в Ганден Шарцзе, пришедшие из Тибета, были вовлечены в жестокое убийство почтенного Ловсанга Гьяцо. Все шестеро вернулись в Тибет; похоже, что некоторые также были из Чатренга и один или двое из Литанга. Это то, что я узнал. Все они были вновь прибывшими из Тибета. Мне жаль их, поскольку они могли не иметь таких намерений, когда только пришли из Тибета. ...Некоторые странные люди, живущие в Индии, пытались привлекать традиционно одетых тибетцев, прибывших из Тибета, деньгами или индоктринацией. В результате происходят такие печальные события. Но, с нашей стороны, задача состоит в том, чтобы сообщать людям правду, а вовлекаться в физические конфликты или драки бесцельно. ...Внутри своей общины мы не должны дурно обходиться с последователями Шугдэна." 
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/23/

----------


## Же Ка

> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу:
> Кьябдже Пабонгка Ринпоче 
> Победа над Марой. Обширная садхана славного Бхагавана Экавиры Ваджрного Ямантаки, предназначенная для ежедневной практики начинающих 
> Полная садхана Одиночного Ямантаки.


Да, действительно, помогите разыскать эту книгу... 
Очень уж интересно в свете того - 


> ......


 ещё узнать, когда именно Пабонка сочинял сие произведение - "победа на Марой" - до/после или во время своих доблесных ратных подвигов (в организованном лично им военном походе) над целым рядом мирных нигмапинских монастырей и храброй, беззаветной борьбой со статуями и камнями Падмасамбхавы в Восточном Тибете? Буду очень признателен любому, кто поможет в розысках этой книги!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Джигме (09.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

...они предпринимали это с духовной верой. Тем не менее, их ученики и последователи не обладают такими духовными реализациями и стандартами...




> Да, действительно, помогите разыскать эту книгу... 
> Очень уж интересно в свете того -  ещё узнать, когда именно Пабонка сочинял сие произведение - "победа на Марой" - до/после или во время своих доблесных ратных подвигов (в организованном лично им военном походе) над целым рядом мирных нигмапинских монастырей и храброй, беззаветной борьбой со статуями и камнями Падмасамбхавы в Восточном Тибете? Буду очень признателен любому, кто поможет в розысках этой книги!




... from mobile ...

----------


## Карма Палджор

Тема похоже себя исчерпала. Закрывается. Обсуждение политики, мотивации тех или иных лиц просьба оставить себе

----------

